# Fontosa & Moori Mix



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys this is my 1st post here and wanted to know what you guys thought about mixing these two amzingly butiful fish together has it been done succesfully by any one here.The tank would be the tank will be 110 imp gal and wanted to know if it is possible how many of each, i hope it can be done thanks

A b s T r a c T


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

many people do that before.

In my experience, when the moorii spawns, they usually bully the frontosa. If spawning is your taste, I wouldn't. If not, they can be ok tankmates; big enough to be eaten.


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

A b s T r a c T said:


> Hi guys this is my 1st post here and wanted to know what you guys thought about mixing these two amzingly butiful fish together has it been done succesfully by any one here.The tank would be the tank will be 110 imp gal and wanted to know if it is possible how many of each, i hope it can be done thanks
> 
> A b s T r a c T


When you say Moori,do you mean C.Moori (Blue Dolphins)? 
I have kept a breeding group of 3 female and 2 male Dolphins in with my Fronts and had no problems at all. One of the female dolphins did spawn but ended up swallowing her eggs and I found that strange because it wasnt her first time. I have since removed them and the Dolphins are in thier own tank now and she is holding again (1.5 weeks now). The Frontosas and Dolphins got along great in the tank together. I guess it all depends on the fish. What may of worked for me doesnt mean it will work for everyone..Trial and error!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2008)

I have not had any problems keeping Blue Dolphins and fronts together, except when they are wanting to spawn! then from my experience it's time to split them up.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys this helps alot like frontsrock said its trial and error i hope it will work for me could you guys point me in the right direction on stock numbers? please, and if they do spawn i have a 40gal for the moori / Frontosa but thay might not spawn,are thay dificult to spawn them? i have bred discuss and lots of other mbuna but never a fish so big
:thumb: 
A b s T r a c T


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

A b s T r a c T said:


> thanks guys this helps alot like frontsrock said its trial and error i hope it will work for me could you guys point me in the right direction on stock numbers? please
> :thumb:
> A b s T r a c T


Depends on what you want to do?? Are you going to breed the Fronts and Dolphins? If your getting fry,I would get about 10 of each and as they grow, cull the unwanted ones(Males) and keep 1 male for every 3-4 females... Thats just my opinion!!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you try to breed the fronts in the future you might not want the moori in there. I have heard that sometimes they will not want to spawn with other species of fish present or the wrong ratios of frontosa in a tank.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks CG1 but how many of each species could i get away with

Fronts 1:3
Moori 1:3

is that ok,i have no plans on breeding them but if thay do it would be a graet bonus as thay grow i might try bring the mooris down to a pair to see if i can breed the fronts but all in all i just want a nice tank and some nice fish


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

the number of frontosa depends on the length of your tank.

72" long tank is prefer to house a colony of frontosa 6-8
60" long tank is ok to house a trio or quad.
48" long tank even if it is a 110 gallon, I would not put any frontosa in there myself.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would agree with those ratios. Only thing i would add is each size smaller you go the harder it is sometimes to manage the aggression issues. Fronts are not aggressive to other species but can be hard on each other.


----------

